# 34 Theses on Justification in Relation to Faith, Repentance, and Good Works (Norman Shepherd)



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 11, 2005)

http://www.hornes.org/theologia/content/norman_shepherd/the_34_theses.htm

Anyone care to interact with this?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 11, 2005)

It seems to me like these two statements contradict each other, but maybe I'm reading them wrong:



> 5. The ground of justification or the reason or cause why sinners are justified *is in no sense to be found in themselves or in what they do*, but is to be found wholly and exclusively in Jesus Christ and in his mediatorial accomplishment on their behalf.
> 
> 22. The righteousness of Jesus Christ ever remains the exclusive ground of the believer's justification, but *the personal godliness of the believer is also necessary for his justification in the judgment of the last day* (Matt. 7:21-23; 25:31-46; Heb. 12:14).



Is Shepherd confounding Justification and Sanctification, or am I missing something?


----------

